# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Lufta e parë botërore

## cinderella

Nese mundet dikush te tregoj dicka per luften e pare boterore gjate viteve 1914-16 ...me duhet urgjentisht ....

shum flm ...

----------


## kleantin

hi.hyre ne gogle dhe shtyp lufta e pare boterore shqip dhe  do te gjesh gjithcka po ne shqip per luften e pare

----------


## Apolloni31

Shiko andej nga shkrimet e Albos mos gjene ndonje gje.

----------


## cinderella

> hi.hyre ne gogle dhe shtyp lufta e pare boterore shqip dhe  do te gjesh gjithcka po ne shqip per luften e pare




ne google ka shum pak , nuk ka material sa me duhet mu...

----------


## Apolloni31

Nga Enciklopedia e Lirë

Lufta e Parë Botërore apo Lufta e Madhe ishte lufta që përfshiu pothuajse gjithë botën, nga viti 1914 deri në vitin 1918. Kjo luftë e paparë ndonjëherë në historinë e njerëzimit i kushtoi atij humbjen e mbi nëntë milionë njerëzve. "Lufta e Madhe" përfshiu gjashtë kontinentet e banuara të lëmshit tokësor: Evropën, Azinë, Afrikën, Amerikën e Jugut, Amerikën e Veriut dhe Australinë.

Lufta e I Botërore nisi me vrasjen e kryedukës Franc Ferdinandit, trashëgimtarit të tronit të Perandorisë Austro-Hungareze në Sarajevë të Bosnjës nga kombëtaristi serbo-boshnjak Gavril Princip me 28 qershor 1914.

Në këtë konflikt mbarëbotëror të armatosur u përballuan dy fuqi të mëdha: Perandoritë qendrore (Perandoria gjermanike dhe Perandoria Austro-Hungareze) dhe nga ana tjetër Pakti i Trefishtë (me Mbretëritë e Bashkuara, Francën, dhe Rusinë). Lufta e Madhe filloi me 4 gusht 1914 dhe përfundoi më 11 nëntor 1918 me fitoren e Paktit të Trefishtë.

Lufta shkaktoi shpërbërjen e katër perandorive: Perandorisë Austro-Hungareze, Prusisë, Perandorisë Osmane dhe Rusisë. Gjermania humbi perandoritë koloniale dhe shtetet evropiane të Çekosllovakisë, Estonisë, Finlandës, Letonisë, Lituanisë, Polonisë dhe Jugosllavisë fituan pamvarësinë.

Lufta e I Botërore shënoi mbarimin e rendit botëror që u vendos pas Luftërave Napoleoniane, dhe ishte një shkaktare e rëndësishme për shpërthimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

Shkaku kryesor i shpërthimit të Luftës I Botërore ishte përplasja e interesave dhe ashpërsimi i rivaliteteve në mes të dy aleancave ushtarake: Bllokut Qendror dhe Antantës.

Shkaqet e luftës së 1 Botërore ishin të shumëllojshme.Britania e Madhe dhe Franca humbën parësin ekonomike dhe ushtarake, kurse vendi i tyre ishte marrë nga forcat e reja ushtarako-ekonomike SHBA , Gjermani dhe Japonia.Ky ekulibër i ri ushtarako-ekonomik, këmbëngulja për ndarje të re të botës në zona per ndikim, ndarja e re koloniale, dëshira për sigurim të tregjeve të reja dhe lëndë të parë- e gjitha kjo e komplikoi seriozisht jetën politike ndërkombëtare dhe krizat politike bëheshin gjithnjë me te shpeshta dhe më të rrezikshme.Rivaliteti midis fuqive të mëdha u theksua në Evropë,Azi dhe Afrikë. Për arritjen më të mirë të qëllimeve të tyre, fuqitë e mëdha evropiane formuan dy blloqe të luftarako-politike ANTANTEN dhe FORCAT QENDRORE


Ne Janar 1916 te vena midis dy fronteve nga forcat ushtarake Austro-Hungareze dhe Bullgare, forcat serbe dhe malazeze u terhoqen drej jugut te Shqiperise per ne territorin grek, nga ku u vendosen ne ishullin e Korfuzit. Austro-Hungarezet u shtrine deri ne vijen Vjose-Berat-Pogradec. Ne zonen e Fierit perparimi i tyre u ndal ne brigjet e lumit Vjose, ku u vendos edhe vija e frontit me italianet, qe ndodheshin matane lumit ne zonen e Vlores.  Ne qytetin e Fierit dhe krahinen e tij1 ashtu si ne te gjithe territorin shqiptar te pushtuar prej tyre autoritetet austro-hungareze ngriten flamurin shqiptar, hapen shkollat shqipe, organizuan administraten me nepunes shqiptare, por nen kontrollin e tyre ushtarak. Nga ana tjeter ata filluan rekrutimin e popullsise ne trupat e tyre ushtarake, per qellimet e luftes me italianet. Meqenese vija e frontit kalonte pergjate lumit Vlose, Fieri zuri nje vend te rendesishem ne perqendrimin e forcave austro-hungareze. Ne te gjithe zonen e tij u vendosen posta ushtarake per te ruajtur rendin dhe qetesine pergjate prapavijave te frontit ne te cilin beheshin luftime sporadike.  Per te furnizuar trupat ushtarake u bene mjaft rekuizime te gjese se gjalle dhe prodhimeve bujqesore ne te gjithe krahinen. Gjithashtu u mobilizua me force edhe nje pjese e popullsise per ndertimin e veprave ushtarake. Keto veprime shkaktuan pakenaqesi dhe zemerim ne radhet e popullsise, te cilat u shoqeruan edhe me goditje spontane me arme kunder ushtrise Austro-Hungareze. Ketyre reagimeve trupat pushtuese iu pergjigjen me raprezalje dhe djegie te shtepive te atyre njerezve qe iu kunderviheshin dhe rebeloheshin ndaj tyre. Austro-hungarezet treguan nje interes te veçante ne fushen e studimit te kultures se popullit shqiptar duke sjelle nga Vjena shkencetare te ndryshem qe bene studime ne fushat e historise, arkeologjise, gjeologjise e etnografise etj. Ne vitet 1916 – 1918 nje repart i veçante ushtarak i kryesuar nga arkeologu Kamilo Prashniker, kreu germime arkeologjike ne Apoloni, Bylis, Klos, Ballsh dhe Margelliç.

1. Historia e Shqiperise fq.176 vell 3 Tirane 1984





Ne Ballsh ai zbuloi mbishkrimin e dyfishte mbi kristianizimin e bullgareve dhe epitafin e varrit te kryqtarit norman. Ne rrenojat e bazilikes ai gjeti nje nga mbishkrimet per ndertimet e bera ne Bylis nga Perandori Justinian si dhe beri zbulime te tjera.  Te gjitha rezultatet e germimeve dhe studimeve te tij Prashnikeri i permblodhi ne librin “Muzakia und Malakastra” (Myzeqeja dhe Mallakastra) te cilin e botoi ne Vjene ne vitin 1922. Ne germimet qe kreu ne qytetin1 antik te Apolonise grupi i Prashnikerit iu nenshtrua goditjeve te artilerise italiane qe nga vija e frontit te luftimeve pertej Vjoses. Duke patur rezultate te kufizuara ai u kujdes per te grumbulluar objekte arkeologjike qe u grabiten nga muret e kishave dhe manastireve te zones2.


Viktima te kesaj veprimtarie u bene rrenojat antike te Apolonise, Bylisit, Klosit, Margelliçit, Ballshit dhe kishat ortodokse te Gradishtes, Libofshes, Petoves, Havaleasit, Kurjanit, Hoxhares, Ardenices, Kolkondasit dhe shkolla femerore e Fierit. Kesaj brabitjeje te bere iu kundervune tre patriote te mobilizuar ne ushtrine austrohungareze. Me ndjenjen e mbrojtjes se vlerave qe i perkisnin kultures kombetare ata u perpoqen te ndalnin kete grabitje, por nuk ia arriten ketij qellimi. Ne Gusht te vitit 1916 komanda austriake arrestoi Kamber Benjen, Izet Manastirin dhe Abaz Taushanin nen akuzen e tradhetise dhe i pushkatoi.

Kjo ishte “fatura” qe pagoi populli i treves se Fierit gjate viteve te luftes se I-re Boterore. Ne vitin 1918 edhe Fieri ashtu si gjithe shqiperia nisi e perjetonte traumat e krizes ekonomike e cila u shoqerua me: zi buke, semundje epidemike, zhvleresim te monedhes (korones austriake) dhe pasigurine per te nesermen

1.        N. Ceka “Apolonia e Ilirise”, fq.9
2.        C. Prashniker “Muzakhia und Malakastra” fq.134-203, Vjen


*Po te gjej gje tjeter do ta postoj ok*

----------


## kleantin

> ne google ka shum pak , nuk ka material sa me duhet mu...


nuk e di cfare konkretisht kerkon por ka 6 faqe per luften e pare

----------


## Apolloni31

Nuk është e lehtë të shpjegosh, sidomos të rinjve, përvojën e Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe domethënien e saj për shekullin që kaloi. Në atë luftë, Shtetet e Bashkuara ishin pjesëmarrëse dhe në të gjetën vdekjen 114 mijë amerikanë - dy herë më shumë se numri i atyre të vrarë në Vietnam. Por ndërkohë, më shumë amerikanë gjetën vdekjen gjatë Luftës së Dytë (292.000) dhe të dy këto shifra, nga ana tjetër, janë shumë më pak se numri i viktimave gjatë Luftës Civile në SHBA (mbi 600.000). Angazhimi i amerikanëve në Luftën e Parë zgjati vetëm 19 muaj; si rezulat, ndonëse përqindja e vdekjeve të amerikanëve në muaj qe e lartë, përvoja ishte jetëshkurtër. Dhe duke qenë se ishte një luftë që u luftua shumë milje larg, jehona e saj me vështirësi mbërrinte në brigjet e SHBA.

Humbjet ushtarake të britanikëve në Luftën e Dytë Botërore ishin të krahasueshme me ato të SHBA - 265 mijë burra dhe gra. Por ato duken shumë të vogla statistikisht dhe nga pikëpamja njerëzore kur mendon horroret e konfliktit të mëhershëm. Në një kodër të vogël në fshatin verior francez Thiepval, 20 milje në jug të Arrasit, ndodhet një memorial ku janë të renditur emrat e 70 mjë ushtarëve britanikë të humbur apo të paidentifikuar, pas betejës që ndodhi aty në verën e 1916.

Thieval shtrihet në luginën e lumit Somme, mespërmes vijave të frontit të Perëndimit. Sot është një vend i butë e i gjelbërt, me krahina e fshate paqësorë (dhe të rindërtuar). Por në betejën e Somme, që ishte një prej dhjetëra konfrontimeve, të mëdhenj e të vegjël, përgjatë këtij fronti gjatë katër viteve të luftës, - britanikët pësuan 420 mijë humbje në njerëz, francezët 195 mijë dhe gjermanët 600 mijë. Vetëm në ditën e parë të betejës së Somme, në 1 korrik 1916, brenda vetëm 24 orëve, 20 mijë ushtarë britanikë u vranë dhe 40 mijë të tjerë u plagosën.

Kjo ishte, siç shkruan John Keegan në librin e tij "Lufta e Parë Botërore", "humbja më e madhe e jetëve në historinë e ushtrisë britanike". Bashkë me betejën e tretë të Ypres në korrik 1917 (e njohur më mirë si beteja e Passchendaele, duke marë emrin e fshatit belg ku dhe ndodhi), ku gjetën vdekjen 70 mijë ushtarë britanikë dhe u plagosën 170 mijë, Somme ishte një goditje e fortë në shtyllën kurrizore të ushtrisë britanike dhe "ajo shënoi fundin e një epoke optimizmi në jetën britanike, e cila nuk është rigjeneruar asnjëherë që atëherë".

Por britankët e fituan Luftën e Parë Botërore, një luftë e luftuar në territor të huaj dhe ku gjetën vdekjen më pak se 2000 civilë britanikë. Domethënia e kësaj lufte për gjermanët, që humbën atë dhe bashkë me të edhe 2 milion njerëz apo francezët, në territorin e të cilëve u luftua dhe që humbën 1.7 milion njerëz, vetëm mund të imagjnohet. Në 1918, kishte 630 mijë vejusha lufte në Francë, si dhe dhjetëra mijëra gra beqare që nuk do të martoheshin asnjëherë - ato mund të shiheshin deri në vitet gjashtëdhjetë tek plakeshin duke kryer punë burrash në sektorin publik, një kujtesë e zymtë e Luftës së madhe, ashtu si edhe memorialet për të vdekurit në pothuajse çdo fshat të Francës.

Kështu u përjetua Lufta e Parë në Evropën Perëndimore. Në Evropën Lindore, pasojat ishin njësoj të këqia. Në Serbi gjetën vdekjen 15% e popullsisë; rusët humbën pothuajse po aq njerëz sa francezët, ndërsa humbjet e turqve as që nuk u llogaritën ndonjëherë, ndonëse me siguri ishin qindra mijëra. Nëse kujtimi i Luftës së Parë është më pak i pranishëm në Lindje, kjo ndodh vetëm sepse humbjet ushtarake gjatë Luftës së Dytë ishin edhe më keq. Por lufta në Evropën Lindore ishte ashtu si luftërat e mëhershme atje, me burra e kuaj që përshkonin hapësira të mëdha - do të kish qenë e pranueshme për Napoleonin në madhësi dhe lëvizje. Në Perëndim, ajo kish zbritur në 475 milje llogore në nëntor 1914 dhe mbeti aty për afro katër vite. Ja përse imazhi klasik i Luftës së Parë Botërore në Britani dhe në SHBA është ai i një ushtari të këmbësorisë që lufton ose vdes, në një pellg me baltë dhe prandaj ne, kur mendojmë për Luftën e Madhe, mendja na shkon menjëherë tek Fronti Perëndimor.

John Keegan është një historian ushtarak, ndoshta historiani ushtarak më i mirë i kohëve të sotme dhe historia e tij e saposhkruar e luftës mishëron pikat e forta të tij. Eshtë shkruar në mënyrë elegante, me qartësi dhe në detaje. Si narativë është e mrekullueshme, duke rrëfyer historinë se si nisi lufta, si u luftua dhe përse u fitua nga aleatët. Në sytë tanë, Lufta e Parë mund të duket shumë misterioze: përse ndodhi një luftë kaq e pakuptimtë? Përse masakra dhe horrore të tillë duhej të zgjasnin kaq shumë? Përse njerëzit vazhdonin të shërbenin dhe luftonin në kushte kaq të paimagjinueshëm? Keegan nuk i injoron asnjëherë këto shqetësime, por ai meret me to në mënyra të kuptueshme për bashkëkohësit.

Lufta e Parë nisi me një seri incidentesh dhe vendimesh, që u ndërmorën duke menduar shumë pak për pasojat e tyre dhe askush, aq më pak gjeneralët gjermanë përgjegjës që ia këshilluan drejtuesve të tyre, nuk prisnin që të merrte formën që mori dhe për aq gjatë. Në këtë kuptim, liderët ushtarakë gjermanë vshtirë se mund të fajësohen për nisjen e asaj që u bë e njohur si Lufta e Madhe, duke qenë se kurrë nuk e patën qëllim atë. Sa për ushtarët profesionalë që luftuan në betejat e hershme, Keegan shkruan se "ata vdiqën me mijëra në Ypres jo për shkak të ndonjë ideali të vetëflijimit por sepse kjo gjë pritej prej tyre dhe, në çdo rast, nuk është se kishin ndonjë alternativë".

Rekrutët, të cilët në 1916 përbënin shumicën dërrmuese të ushtrive, luftuan dhe vdiqën me një vendosmëri dhe kurajë që është e vështirë ta kuptosh sot; por në 1917, pas betejës së Passchendaele, si dhe ofensivës katastrofike franceze të urdhëruar nga gjenerali Robert Nievlle në prill të atij viti, ata kishin mbërritur në limit. 49 divizione francezë u rebeluan atë verë; ata do të vazhdonin deri në fund të mbronin vijat e frontit dhe tokën e tyre, por nga ana tjetër kundërshtonin thirrjet e mëtejshme për të sulmuar. Diçka e krahasueshme ndodhi me ushtrinë ruse, si dhe ushtrinë gjermane pas ofensivës së pasuksesshme të pranverës së 1918. Fryma dhe rendi social i shekullit evropian të XIX vdiq në katakombet e baltosur të Flanders dhe Argonne.

Keegan shpjegon më mirë se çdokush tjetër arsyen përse fronti perëndimor ishte kaq vrastar. Në një farë kuptimi, ishte një luftë e modës së vjetër: gjermanët mobilizuan 715 mijë kuaj, austriakët 600 mijë. Kavaleria franceze në 1914 mbante prazmore të ngjashme me ato që kish mbajtur në Vaterlo një shekull më herët. Komunikimi në det kryhej përmes ngritjes së flamujve, ndërsa në tokë me mesazherë apo sinjale me duar. Nelson dhe Uellingtoni do ta kishin njohur mirë këtë skenë.

Armatimi, nga ana tjetër, ishte transformuar. Vetëm një grusht automatikësh mund të fshinin një regjiment të tërë brenda disa orësh. E vetmja mënyrë për të fituar ishte të dërgohej këmbësoria që të sulmonte këmbësorinë përballë në llogore disa qindra metra larg dhe e vetmja mënyrë për të siguruar që ata do të mbërrinin atje ishte të shkatërroheshin llogoret kundërshtare. Artileria britanike hodhi tre milion predha në pozicionet e gjermanëve përpara ofensivës së Somme.

Por artilierët nuk kishin si të kuptonin nëse predha kish goditur objektivin dhe këmbësorët që marshonin përpara për të pushtuar terrenin që kish kundërshtari nuk kishin si të informonin artilerinë se ku të shënjestronte dhe kur të qëllonte. Shkurt, në Luftën e Parë Botërore, gjeneralët kishin teologji vrasëse destruktive nën komandën e tyre, por nuk kishin asnjë mënyrë si ta vendosnin në përdorim me efektivitet. Në vitet e mëparshëm ata mund të shihnin përparimin e trupave të tyre; në vitet e mëvonshëm ata kishin komunikim të çastit me radio apo telefon. Mes viteve 1914 dhe 1918 ata u mbërthyen në një boshllëk teknologjik dhe çmimin e paguan njerëzit e tyre.

Të kuptosh nuk do të thotë të falësh. Duhet bërë një dallim i qartë mes dënimit të gjeneralëve për rrethana që ishin përtej kontrollit të tyre dhe justifikimit të tyre për dështimin për të kuptuar dhe përshtatur me një lloj të ri lufte.

Erich von Falkenhayn në Verdun dhe Doouglas Haig në Ypres nuk kishin strategji përtej asaj të gjakosjes për vdekje të armikut. Tek Haig është i dukshëm fakti që nuk ka asnjë lloj shqetësimi për vuajtjet njerëzore. Tek Somme, ai "kish dërguar lulen e rinisë britanike drejt vdekjes apo gjymtimit; në Passchendaele kish dërguar të mbijetuarit në batakun e dëshpërimit". Gjeneralët, ashtu si politikanët, ndodheshin në një luftë që nuk e kishin pritur dhe që nuk e kuptonin; por entuziasmi mospërfillës me të cilin ata dërguan qindra mijëra të rinj drejt vdekjes e ruan gjithsesi fuqinë për të tronditur dhe shkaktuar krupë një shekull më vonë.

Keegan e shpejgon shumë mirë se si nisi lufta dhe përse në shumë drejtime ajo ishte një aksident - vetëm nacionalistët serbë që synonin të gjymtonin pushtetin e Habsburgëve në Ballkan dhe stafi i gjeneralëve gjermanë që kish një "plan" të eleminonte Francën e më pas të shtypte rusët kërkuan në mënyrë aktive një zjarr të madh.

Fuqitë e mëdha arritën që të meremetojnë qëndrimin gjatë konfliktit, por nuk ishin ato që e shkaktuan atë. Në shpjegimin që jep për fundin e luftës, Keegan mbështetet kryesisht në idenë që ishte një eksperiencë e përjetuar dhe kujtuar nga ushtarët. Kështu që, në memorien e britanikëve, Lufta e Parë Botërore ishte një fitore e blerë me gjak, një konflikt, rezultati pozitiv i të cilit nuk mjafton për të justifikuar kostot njerëzore. Por, domethënia e tij institucionale dhe politike ishte e vogël.

Në Evropën kontinentale, trashëgimia e luftës shkonte më tej. Mënyra se si u humb lufta është ajo çfarë kish rëndësi për memorien e Gjermanisë dhe prandaj zhvillimet politike të 1918 janë kaq të rëndësishëm. Në Francë, mësimet e Verdun, ofensivës së Nivelle, si dhe rebelimet sollën frute të hidhura në zënkat e politikës mes luftërave, si dhe katastrofën e 1940. Në pjesën më të madhe të pjesës tjetër të kontinentit lufta solli mungesë stabiliteti ekonomik, rendi social dhe autoriteti imperial. Historia e Luftës së Parë Botërre në tokat e Evropës Qendrore, Lindore dhe Juglindore është e pandashme nga kolapsi në frontin kryesor, si dhe një seri revolucionesh dhe kundërrevolucionesh të përgjakshëm.

Keegan e shpreh këtë në rastin e rusëve, por neglizhon aplikimin në vende të tjerë.

Kur polakët apo ukrainasit shkruajtn apo folën më vonë për luftën, ata kujtonin jo vetëm përvojat e betejave në Galici apo në Prusinë Lindore, por edhe, e ndoshta veçanërisht, luftërat civile, si dhe zënkat e hidhta partiake, si dhe masakrat që nisën përpara armëpushimit të nëntorit 1918 dhe që zgjatën për shumë vite me radhë. Në Turqi, luta, revolucioni politik i Ataturkut si dhe konfliktet me Greqinë që pasuan, përbëjnë në fakt një të tërë e të pandashme. Në histori lute që kufizohet në luftimet e organizuar në frontet kryesorë dhe që merr fund në 1918 ka një histori për të rrëfyer; por sigurisht, jo të gjithë historinë.

Sepse, siç ka thënë një ushtar indian që i shkruante shtëpisë që nga fronti perëndimor në 1915, "kjo nuk është luftë, ky është fundi që po pëson bota".

Dhe kështu ishte. Bota që vdiq në fushat e Evropës, bashkë me më shumë se 9 milion vetë gjatë vetëm 52 muajve luftime, ishte diçka që shkonte përtej shumës së copëzave të saj të plagosura. Bota e re e Evropës që do të dilte nga ai konflikt, ishte krejt ndryshe: më e errët, më e dhunshme, më e polarizuar, më cinike, më pak e sigurtë tek vetvetja dhe më pak e dhënë për shpalljen me vetëbesim të superioritetit dhe shanseve të veta, përveçse në një formë të helmët ideologjike.

Shiko edhe Karl Gribenrgun, sme kujtohet se cili eshte numri i librit qe flet per L.1.B

----------


## cinderella

> nuk e di cfare konkretisht kerkon por ka 6 faqe per luften e pare




luften e viteve 1914-16 ... prej 12 deri me 15 faqe ... me duhet se cka ka ndodhur ne luftene pare boterore ne mes ketyre viteve ....


Apolloni31   flm shum .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cinderella

luften e viteve 1914-16 ... prej 12 deri me 15 faqe ... me duhet se cka ka ndodhur ne luftene pare boterore ne mes ketyre viteve ....

----------


## Kreshniku1985

Pershendetje,
Nese ka mundesi dikush te postoje autoret qe kane shkruar mbi luften e pare boterore,apo me saktesisht:  "Koncepte historiografike mbi luften e pare boterore"  ?

Ju faleminderit!

----------

